# Sticky  Dedicated Nissan Frontier Forum - ClubFrontier.org



## ekool (Oct 16, 2007)

We have a dedicated Nissan Frontier Forum for the Nissan Frontier which can be found here: Nissan Frontier Forums


----------



## 98_frontier_4X4 (Jun 12, 2007)

thanks for that link! i joined up the other day and i really like it there. way more active than our little sub forum


----------



## bill the busdriver (Jul 4, 2012)

Just changed the rear end gasket and oil. Manual says there is 5 7/8 PINTS, but I could only add a little more than a qt....Did I miss something or is the manual wrong? 2003 frontier w/6 cyl, auto 2whl dr.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It depends on which rear axle you have: the C200 or the H233B. You must have the C200. Capacities (per ALLDATA) are as follows for the 03 Frontier V6 2WD and 4WD:

C200: 2-3/4 US pints
H233B: 5-7/8 US pints


----------



## bill the busdriver (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks...just checked the plate on the door and it says CA46....which means I've got the C200. I feel better about the small amount of oil added. The dealer service rep. told me to use any GL-5, but didn't give me any approved choices like the manual said they would. Reading some labels, some (ie. Wal-mart brand) said GL-5, but said to use only for topping off. Wound up using Valvoline Dura Blend Tough Driving Formula synthetic blend 80w-90 and replaced the gasket with a FEL PRO using Permatex Gear Oil RTV Gasket Maker to make sure everything stays sealed tight.

Looking at the manual again, found the reference for 2 3/4 pints...but it is for the 4 cyl manual trans. Confusing and disappointing for what is usually easily understood info from Nissan. Could have used better tech. writing!

Not at all impressed with the dealer, either. The parts guy took my info and never called back. When I called again hours later, he said he was still waiting for an answer from the service area and would call me back. That was several days ago and still no word! I called the service dept. myself and got the GL-5 answer. No wonder I do my own stuff! So far NO problems and NO leaks.:woowoo:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

That'll work. For warranty work, Nissan used to call for Pennzoil GL-5 gear oil approved for LSD use. I use Walmart Syntech Synthetic 75W-90 gear oil in my R51.


----------



## jklein17 (Jul 10, 2014)

*nismo rear end*

I have 2006 Nissan frontier nismo. the rear end is shot. only 100km. its a dana rear end. having trouble finding a replacement. unless I want to pay big $$ from Nissan.
the Nismo is a 4 bolt from the drive shaft to the yolk. the se model is a 6 bolt. anybody have a cost effective solution.??


----------



## Blkfrntr2000 (Nov 2, 2014)

I have a 2000 that's runs ok but I have no power as in acceleration. I have changed the feul pump, filter, all plugs and wires and the distributor. Any ideas?


----------



## bluesjuke (May 13, 2015)

I am having trouble registering at the ClubFrontier Forum as the image verification does not show up.

Any clues how to get around this?
Can't Email Mods due to the same issue.


----------



## Yazrx01 (Jun 22, 2015)

I have 1998 frontier I just replaced the valve cover gasket. When I cranked her up I herd a rattling noise coming the timing cover. Now this noise wasn't there before also my oil light came on. I know the the tensioner works off of oil pressure but all I did is change the the darn gasket. What could it be and where can I start. Btw I had a lot of gunk build up.


----------



## Tonka 81 (Jun 10, 2016)

Hoping I am in the right spot. I have a 99 nissan frontier that has stopped working out of the blue. Was driving down the road an the it shut off. It will turn over but will not start. I have checked fuel system front to back. Pulled distributor cap an noticed the button is not spinning when you try to start it. However all pulleys and belts turn . Could this be a timing belt issue or should I look for another issue.


----------



## phucnissan (Jun 9, 2018)

I like it very much, thank you for introducing another source of nissan information. I represent Nissan in Vietnam looking forward to learning from you


----------



## Gladiador (Jan 25, 2019)

hi my nissan frontier 2008 se 4 cilinder manual star lost power ? any razon ...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Gladiador said:


> hi my nissan frontier 2008 se 4 cilinder manual star lost power ? any razon ...


Have you checked the usual: trouble codes, spark plugs, air filter, fuel pressure?


----------



## AnnieHall (Jun 4, 2021)

Has anyone tried these tonneau covers? Tonneau Covers & Truck Bed Covers (Soft, Roll Up) - Sawtooth Tonneau


----------

